# What is it?  Help please



## Robertriley (May 26, 2017)

There is a guy wanting more info on this bike.  The hubs are ND Model D but laced to wood rims.  I can't figure out the frame and have never seen the pedals or crank before.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## hellobuddy (May 26, 2017)

if my memory serves me correctly, I think I remember reading about these pedals on here
aren't they Ramsey Swinging pedals!


----------



## David Brown (May 26, 2017)

Yes they are .


----------



## Wcben (May 26, 2017)

Yes, they are Ramsey's..... You'll get plenty of offers......


----------



## Robertriley (May 26, 2017)

Anything on the badge or crank?


----------



## carlitos60 (May 26, 2017)

Cool Badge There!!!
I'll Take the Sprocket Assembly and Pedals!!!


----------



## Robertriley (May 26, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> Cool Badge There!!!
> I'll Take the Sprocket Assembly and Pedals!!!



Who wouldn't...lol


----------



## mike j (May 27, 2017)

Just looked up League of American Wheelmen, was a non-profit group that advocated improved roads, among other things, for cyclists. 1880 to 1902.


----------



## dfa242 (May 27, 2017)

And of course, still very active today in their updated form.




Really like that badge.


----------



## Blue Streak (May 27, 2017)

1899 Ramsey Swinging Pedal Co. catalog:


----------



## barracuda (May 27, 2017)

I suspect your guy may be in possession of a Caffrey bicycle. The Lake Anti-Friction Bearing was apparently proprietary to Caffrey. Clearly many of your components have been swapped out for new (e.g., the ND Model D) but you might check some of the specifications in these ads and see if it lines up with what is left. Nice pedals, wonderful badge, nice bike!

Both these ads are from 1898, so not exactly the frame we are viewing, but perhaps:


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 12, 2017)

barracuda said:


> I suspect your guy may be in possession of a Caffrey bicycle. The Lake Anti-Friction Bearing was apparently proprietary to Caffrey. Clearly many of your components have been swapped out for new (e.g., the ND Model D) but you might check some of the specifications in these ads and see if it lines up with what is left. Nice pedals, wonderful badge, nice bike!
> 
> Both these ads are from 1898, so not exactly the frame we are viewing, but perhaps:
> 
> ...




Good call! Much appreciated lead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

